
Covid-19, your community, and you - jpdus
https://www.fast.ai/2020/03/09/coronavirus/
======
amrrs
This is a brilliant work by Jeremy and Rachel. While celebs like Elon Musk are
calling this Covid-19 panic dumb, what we really needed is a scientific
explanation for a common man which is what this post from FastAi delivers

